

Windows on Arm - krishnasun
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2400055,00.asp

======
krishnasun
So it is based on this blogpost by Sinofsky:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/02/09/building-
windo...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/02/09/building-windows-for-
the-arm-processor-architecture.aspx)

